# Cosmetic Surgery Clinics:recommendations?



## malk33 (30 Jun 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with any such clinics in, ie: Advanced cosmetic surgery or Harley Medical Group in Dublin. I'm enquiring on behalf of a friend who needs to get breast reduction surgery. Don't really trust the glossy brochures they send so would be great to get some personal recommendations from people who have had this procedure.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2006)

What has her _GP _and/or consultant recommended?


----------



## malk33 (5 Jul 2006)

Sorry for delay in reply! Her doctor has recommended that she see a particular doctor in St James Hospital, Dublin who for a fee of about 150 euro will refer her to a cosmetic surgeon.
Wondering if this is normal procedure or just one doctor making money for another.. If anyone else has any advice or experience it would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2006)

As far as I know it's normal for a _GP _to refer to a consultant/specialist who might recommend another suitable practitioner/surgeon etc. When it comes to health/medical/body matters surely cost is not the main issue? Better to spend the €150 and have confidence in the expertise being recommended than to cut corners (no pun intended)?


----------



## Kiddo (5 Jul 2006)

I'd be inclined to use the consultant that her GP recommended. A breast reduction is a fairly complicated operation compared to say a breast increase. I've no personal experiance but I'd rather have a recommendation from a medical professional than pick a surgeon from a glossy brochure..


----------



## decembersal (5 Jul 2006)

I am sure the hospital consultant will be referring your friend to a consultant in plastic surgery rather than a cosmetic surgeon. Why does the GP not refer your friend straight to a plastic surgeon?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jul 2006)

malk33 said:
			
		

> Sorry for delay in reply! Her doctor has recommended that she see a particular doctor in St James Hospital, Dublin who for a fee of about 150 euro will refer her to a cosmetic surgeon.
> Wondering if this is normal procedure or just one doctor making money for another.. If anyone else has any advice or experience it would be appreciated, thanks.


 
As a matter of interest did she ask her doctor this question?


----------



## sherib (5 Jul 2006)

There's a shortage of Plastic Surgeons in this country, so perhaps her G.P. is referring her to one knowing this and with the expectation that the Plastic Surgeon will recommend a suitably qualified Plastic/Cosmetic Surgeon. I wouldn't trust the glossy brochures either! 

Breast reduction surgery would normally be treated as a condition warranting surgery if severe enough (and causing symptoms) and not primarily for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## malk33 (5 Jul 2006)

She asked G/P why he could not refer and he basically said that he didnt have much knowledge in this area and didnt really know which surgeon to refer her to.
I agree that money is not the issue at all when it comes to this kind of matter, a referal to the best possible surgeon is what is important.

Thanks for the help guys, maybe were just being a bit sceptical of the referal system that operates between the medical profession because of previous experiences!
Sometimes i think, your not always refered to someone because their the best at what they do.
Anyway, I'd rather be sceptical than sorry!


----------



## sherib (5 Jul 2006)

Mater Private and Blackrock Clinic both list several Plastic Surgeons (phone book). I know that one surgeon in Mater Private also works in Mater Public hospital but probably a very long waiting time for an appointment, even privately, for cosmetic surgery.


----------



## monicafussy (8 Jul 2006)

I have had a reduction carried out by Dr. Sean o' Carroll in Blackrock , A fantastic surgeon 012064298, There may be short waiting list but he is worth waiting for. My Dr. referred me to Dr. O Carroll as she has had a lot of women coming back to her after Harley st. surgery with disastorous results so steer clear.Hope this helps


----------



## malk33 (13 Jul 2006)

thanx for that monicafussy! will look into this.


----------



## jed (26 Sep 2008)

Hi, I have decided to have a tummy tuck and breast augmentation surgery. I recently had a consultation with a cosmetic surgeon in Northern Ireland. It was unsatisfactory to say the least and cost £100! I live in the republic and am looking for recommendations for reputable surgeons either north or south. Any suggestions of where to get info will be appreciated.


----------



## Brianne (27 Sep 2008)

Your GP is the absolutely best way to get a referral for breast augmentation and tummy reduction surgery. At the moment , as the law stands, any doctor can legally perform plastic surgery without specialist training. Many of these clinics employ these doctors; you have your surgery , the doctor flies back to London or wherever and in some, the preop assessment and post op care leaves a lot to be desired . This is major surgery and should be done by a qualified plastic surgeon in an appropriate setting.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...smetic-surgery-to-reduce-stomach-1404931.html
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (27 Sep 2008)

Thread was created before the "no medical discussions" rule so I am closing it now.


----------

